#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  SAUDI ARAMCO STANDARD CHECKLIST(SAIC) - Instrumentation

## bathulagopi

Can some one share checklist for Instrumentation like BPCS, Cable Schedule,Instrument Index etc



Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Gopi.See More: SAUDI ARAMCO STANDARD CHECKLIST(SAIC) - Instrumentation

----------


## amshah

visit
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## bathulagopi

> visit
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Dear Amshah

Thanks for your information. I know already about that thread...but i looking for checklists for instrumentation deliverables and design not for inspection.

Please provide the same if you have any..

Regards,
Gopi.

----------


## bzbipin

Hi,

I am alos looking for the checklist. Kindly forward if you have

bzbipin

----------

